# First look at Ben Affleck as Batman



## Quantum Windbag (May 13, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but the fact that the Batsuit actually has veins does not reassure me that they are going to screw this up royally.

And that pose doesn't make me think of that atrocious movie that shall not be named  even slightly.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 13, 2014)

All I see is Ben Affleck _dressed up_ as Batman.  I don't see _Batman_.  All I ever see from him is the actor playing the character  ... er, sometimes _trying _to play the character.  He is just not a convincing actor, imo.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 13, 2014)

Ben will never escape being mis-identified with a certain duck......


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the fact that the Batsuit actually has veins does not reassure me that they are going to screw this up royally.
> 
> And that pose doesn't make me think of that atrocious movie that shall not be named  even slightly.



as far as i am concerned they are about to ruin something that could have been quite good if done right.....the "Worlds Finest" concept....i also dont think the girl they cast as Wonder Woman looks the part ....she looked kinda small and too thin.....if this movie flops DC will have a hard time bouncing back.....


----------



## AquaAthena (May 13, 2014)

Not a fan of Ben Affleck's acting. Nor his looks.


----------



## hjmick (May 13, 2014)

Ah shit... They're making _Daredevil_ into a TV series...




I guess they can't screw it up any more than the movie did...





That's all I see in that picture... Affleck as Matt Murdock...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Ah shit...* They're making Daredevil into a TV series...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it may not be that bad... so far they are doing pretty good with "Arrow"....and they got a "Flash" series coming up.....


----------



## koshergrl (May 13, 2014)

Love Ben, love Batman, win/win.

Will that retard Matt Damon play Robin?


----------



## koshergrl (May 13, 2014)

Jennifer Garner would make an amazing cat woman.

and Snoop can be bat dog:


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 13, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Ah shit... They're making _Daredevil_ into a TV series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is actually a Netflix series, which means they have a chance to make it dark enough to be true to the comic.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 13, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit...* They're making Daredevil into a TV series...
> ...



Arrow is great, can't wait for the big fight with Deathstroke tomorrow, and the first look at Flash.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



yea Arrow is so much better than Smallville....i just hope this Flash series is good.....and you just know next season they will have a cross over or two....


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

I'm hoping those aren't veins on the Batsuit, just a byproduct of whatever it's made out of.

Arrow is pretty good, but not great.  It's still a CW show.  

I'm reserving judgement on Affleck until the movie comes.  I was against Keaton playing Batman and he pulled it off.  My only issue is Affleck's age if they plan on making a lot of these DCU movies.

I am not excited about The Flash.  I don't especially like the character; I think he's either overpowered or underpowered, depending how he's depicted.  That kind of speed, if combined with the ability to process information in a similarly sped-up fashion, should make Flash pretty nearly invincible.  It always bothers me with the speedster characters.
I'm still going to watch it, of course!  Hell, I'm going to keep watching Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., and so far that's been fairly terrible.  

I've never been a Daredevil reader, but I think it's a character that could translate pretty well to film.  The Affleck movie was just a train-wreck, hopefully the series learns from it.


----------



## koshergrl (May 15, 2014)

Keaton wasn't that young when he did Batman. And he was Beetlejuice! Of course he could pull it off! 

Clooney was a crapbatman. I don't like Christian Bale Batman either.

Of them all..I liked Michael Keeton and Val Kilmer best.

But I'll like Ben too.


----------



## boedicca (May 15, 2014)

Please - no more Batman, Superman, and Spiderman remakes.

Enough already.


----------



## koshergrl (May 15, 2014)

No way! They are eternal!

You're talking to a woman who has probably 100 old superman comic books around her house.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Keaton wasn't that young when he did Batman. And he was Beetlejuice! Of course he could pull it off!
> 
> Clooney was a crapbatman. I don't like Christian Bale Batman either.
> 
> ...



Age and body type were the main reasons I was opposed to Keaton : he just didn't look like he could be Batman.

However, the idea of the kind of ongoing comic book universe that we see with Marvel and expect from DC wasn't really out there yet, so I didn't worry about if Keaton could continue as Batman for 10+ years.  That's what I worry about with Affleck; if DC can make a quality movie universe, as Marvel has arguably done, we could have Batman in solo and team movies for years and years to come.  Having to change out the actor would be annoying. 

Oh, and I hated Kilmer as Batman!  He was so bland and monotone in his presentation.  I don't know if the fault was his or the director's (Clooney and Kilmer were, after all, in the really abominable movies) but it left me far from impressed.

Bale wasn't great, but the movies overall were so good, I didn't mind what was often an average performance.  Especially in The Dark Knight, since Ledger's performance was so amazing, it easily carried the lesser performances around him.


----------



## Sallow (May 15, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but the fact that the Batsuit actually has veins does not reassure me that they are going to screw this up royally.
> ...



I remember a lot of people complaining when Heath Ledger was picked to be The Joker.

Ledger knocked it out of the park.

Me? I'm more concerned with Zach Snyder directing.

Ugh.


----------



## Sallow (May 15, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Keaton wasn't that young when he did Batman. And he was Beetlejuice! Of course he could pull it off!
> 
> Clooney was a crapbatman. I don't like Christian Bale Batman either.
> 
> ...



Loved Keaton..he brought a manic quality to Batman. Bale was good too.

Couldn't stand Clooney (To snarky) or Kilmer (Whaaa?)..

I think Affleck will do fine.


----------



## koshergrl (May 15, 2014)

Ledger was too hard to watch. He was a little too dark. Jack Nicholson nailed it, and I didn't flinch over and over again when he was on the screen.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Ledger was too hard to watch. He was a little too dark. Jack Nicholson nailed it, and I didn't flinch over and over again when he was on the screen.



No, no, Ledger was great!

Nicholson was too campy.  It was fine, but Ledger really gave an amazing interpretation of the crazy, evil bastich the Joker is.


----------



## koshergrl (May 15, 2014)

I like campy. 

Ledger was good, but there was no fun. I want batman to be fun.


----------



## Sallow (May 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ledger was too hard to watch. He was a little too dark. Jack Nicholson nailed it, and I didn't flinch over and over again when he was on the screen.
> ...



Both were great.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I like campy.
> 
> Ledger was good, but there was no fun. I want batman to be fun.



Batman isn't a very fun character.  Parents murdered in front of him, dresses like a bat to instill fear in criminals, a long list of serial killers that he's had to stop, various underage partners killed....he's not a happy person.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

The moment I heard they had cast Ben Affleck as Batman I made the decision to skip the movie.. So disappointed..   They did the same thing with 50 Shades and cast some relative unknown as Christian Grey.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit...* They're making Daredevil into a TV series...
> ...



Yeah, they have the small screen down. Marvel, on the other hand, is struggling there.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I think that's a bit of an exaggeration.  DC has one pretty good show in Arrow.  Marvel has one pretty bad show in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D..  So yes, Marvel is struggling, but DC isn't exactly having wild success with television.

Smallville was certainly successful, running 10 seasons, but I'm not counting it for this discussion because it's not part of any larger DCU.  There's been talk that Arrow may end up connected to the movies they are working on.

Marvel has a few series being worked on, hopefully they can improve over AoS.  Daredevil, Agent Carter, and at least one or two others have been discussed.


----------



## Politico (Jun 23, 2014)

hjmick said:


> *Ah shit... They're making Daredevil into a TV series...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget The Flash.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 24, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



did not realize this thread was going again.......QW i think if SHEILD would bring some of the Super folk too do an episode or 2 it might help them a lot....i thought the episode with Sif in it picked it up a lot....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



i dont think SHIELD is that bad.....they just need some super heros to come and go....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 24, 2014)

for those who havent seen this yet........


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2014)

Ben Affleck is pretty hot and I really like Batman the best out of all of them...

I don't believe those are veins either.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 24, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I was surprised the thread is still alive myself. I am hoping that most of the problems with Agents of Shield was because of them not wanting to spoil Winter Soldier, just like most of the geeks on the internet.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 24, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



have you seen that yet?.....i havent, but the comments i was reading some people were saying that it was one of the best Super Hero movies yet....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the new costume. I'm still not sold on Affleck wearing it, however.

Jessie Eisenberg as Lex Luthor is pretty questionable as well.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> I like the new costume. I'm still not sold on Affleck wearing it, however.
> 
> Jessie Eisenberg as Lex Luthor is pretty questionable as well.



as far as i am concerned when they remade Lex from a mad genius scientist to a big bad rich guy they killed the character....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> as far as i am concerned when they remade Lex from a mad genius scientist to a big bad rich guy they killed the character....



I thought Kevin Spacey did alright in the role. It was basically just a warm up for his character on House of Cards, all things considered. lol

However, I never did see what all the fuss was about where Gene Hackman's portrayal of the character was concerned. He just came off as being sort of goofy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > as far as i am concerned when they remade Lex from a mad genius scientist to a big bad rich guy they killed the character....
> ...



ive read hundreds of Superman Comics....the guy never wore a piece....at least in the 50's-70's.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ive read hundreds of Superman Comics....the guy never wore a piece....at least in the 50's-70's.....



Gotcha. I've never been much of a comic reader myself, unfortunately


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ive read hundreds of Superman Comics....the guy never wore a piece....at least in the 50's-70's.....
> ...



i was weened on these things late 50's to middle 60's then it tapered off a lot until my son got big enough to were he got interested in the 80's then because of him got into them again  for about 10 years....now very little just tv and movies....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> i was weened on these things late 50's to middle 60's then it tapered off a lot until my son got big enough to were he got interested in the 80's then because of him got into them again  for about 10 years....now very little just tv and movies....



I hear ya. Comics don't really seem to be a thing primarily for kids anymore these days.

They seem to be mostly be an adult medium.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i was weened on these things late 50's to middle 60's then it tapered off a lot until my son got big enough to were he got interested in the 80's then because of him got into them again  for about 10 years....now very little just tv and movies....
> ...



when i was a kid they were aimed at kids......when my son started getting into them in the 80's i noticed they had changed quite a bit.....i really got into Valiant comics then.....and then everyone started drawing the characters like my fellow Anaheim resident Rob Liefeld....everyone was built like they where on super steroids....it changed the art work to much everyone looked the same..... i said enough....but yea Graphic Comics were aimed at an older crowd....some were pretty well done......


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the fact that the Batsuit actually has veins does not reassure me that they are going to screw this up royally.
> 
> And that pose doesn't make me think of that atrocious movie that shall not be named  even slightly.



I don't know, but there is something about Ben Affleck that I just don't like much.  Don't ask me what it is though, because I just don't know.    He just annoys me for some reason.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i was weened on these things late 50's to middle 60's then it tapered off a lot until my son got big enough to were he got interested in the 80's then because of him got into them again  for about 10 years....now very little just tv and movies....
> ...



I think it probably appeals more so to younger generation of adults than the older generations though.  I'm sure some of the old timers still think of Adam West as Batman.  Hee-hee!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 26, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the fact that the Batsuit actually has veins does not reassure me that they are going to screw this up royally.
> 
> And that pose doesn't make me think of that atrocious movie that shall not be named  even slightly.



Affleck? What about 'Robin' from the end of Dark Knight Rises? Is this some other director-writer's "Batman?" Like Burton's abominations?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



not me....and any other comic person i know in my age group.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



So who is your favorite actor to play Batman?  I really liked Christian Bale as Batman.  He just seems to have that "mysterious" quality about him, and he's really hot too.  Lol! 

I wasn't too crazy about the appearance of his Batman costume though.  Something seemed a little off about it to me, but oh well, still a really enjoyable movie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know, but there is something about Ben Affleck that I just don't like much.  Don't ask me what it is though, because I just don't know.    He just annoys me for some reason.



Eh. I think he's got a shot of doing "okay" in the role. We'll just have to see what he's given to work with.

I'd agree that he can be kind of annoying though.  



ChrisL said:


> I think it probably appeals more so to younger generation of adults than the older generations though.  I'm sure some of the old timers still think of Adam West as Batman.  Hee-hee!



I think the primary audience these days would probably be people roughly Kevin Smith's age, to be honest.

They grew up with comics, and then simply never gave them up once they got older. By way of comparison, a lot of today's young people don't really even read comics anymore. 

They have video games.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



i thought he was the best too.....Keaton pulled off the acting part but i felt he was a tad to small....Batman has always been around 6'2 220.....Kilmer was so so.....Cloony almost destroyed the character......of course his movie almost did that......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, but there is something about Ben Affleck that I just don't like much.  Don't ask me what it is though, because I just don't know.    He just annoys me for some reason.
> ...



Comics have changed so much i cant blame them.....they were at one time imaginative and fun.....most absolutely unbelievable....but then thats what made them fun and why they were called Comics...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, but there is something about Ben Affleck that I just don't like much.  Don't ask me what it is though, because I just don't know.    He just annoys me for some reason.
> ...



I'll take your word for it.  I really wouldn't know, as I've never really been into comics myself.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> So who is your favorite actor to play Batman?  I really liked Christian Bale as Batman.  He just seems to have that "mysterious" quality about him, and he's really hot too.  Lol!
> 
> I wasn't too crazy about the appearance of his Batman costume though.  Something seemed a little off about it to me, but oh well, still a really enjoyable movie.





Harry Dresden said:


> i thought he was the best too.....Keaton pulled off the acting part but i felt he was a tad to small....Batman has always been around 6'2 220.....Kilmer was so so.....Cloony almost destroyed the character......of course his movie almost did that......



Bale is certainly the best we've had so far. Frankly, that's true of both his portrayal of Batman *and* Bruce Wayne. He was fittingly intimidating and serious behind the mask, and more than suave enough to pull off a socialite in a suite and tie as well.

He's probably the best we'll ever get, to be honest ('scary Batman voice' not withstanding  ).

Keaton was "okay," but like Harry said, he was always a bit too small for the part. He also had a certain shy social awkwardness about him as Bruce Wayne which didn't really mesh with the character.

He was a bit of a "dork," for lack of a better word. lol



Harry Dresden said:


> Comics have changed so much i cant blame them.....they were at one time imaginative and fun.....most absolutely unbelievable....but then thats what made them fun and why they were called Comics...



True. We have gotten some really good story lines out of it though.

Watchmen and the Dark Knight Returns are some of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'll take your word for it.  I really wouldn't know, as I've never really been into comics myself.



Me neither, to be honest. I read Watchmen and a couple of other graphic novels when I was at military school, simply because the library was a good place to hide out from the upperclassmen, and they had a good selection to choose from.

I never really got into it as a regular hobby, however. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take your word for it.  I really wouldn't know, as I've never really been into comics myself.
> ...



See?  I don't have a clue because I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> See?  I don't have a clue because I don't even know what that is.



Not even the movie?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > See?  I don't have a clue because I don't even know what that is.
> ...



Not that I'm aware of.  I might have heard of it and just don't remember, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  I might have heard of it and just don't remember, but I've never seen it.



Lol. I liked it. I can understand why it might not be everyone's cup of tea, however.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I'm aware of.  I might have heard of it and just don't remember, but I've never seen it.
> ...



Well it might be my cup of tea.  I don't know.    I enjoyed the Batman movies, even if some of them were kind of silly.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well it might be my cup of tea.  I don't know.    I enjoyed the Batman movies, even if some of them were kind of silly.



Watchmen (2009)

The film was directed by the same guy who did 300, so it's sort of a strange mish-mash of a movie in general. It's really, *really* dark, violent, gory, and stylized, with kind of a weird sense of humor running through the whole thing.

Here's the opening scene, for instance.


It's a bit on the long side, but if you like "off-beat" movies with great special effects, you'll probably find it interesting at the very least. 

The soundtrack's kind of cool too.


----------

